# Wildcat Mountain, 26 November 2016



## nkLottery (Nov 28, 2016)

*Date:  Saturday, 26. November 2016 *

*Resort or Ski Area: Wildcat Mountain*

*Conditions: Not thin, Packed up top / a bit wet toward the bottom, Comfortable temps*

*Trip Report: Second day out for me this season and I had to go to Wildcat as it looked like the place that stayed coldest overnight on Friday night.  First day on my Nordica Enforcer 93s--a great ski, a fast, powerful ski, that is going to take ME places this season!  Conditions held up fine while I was there; a comfortable roughly 26 degrees up top and mid 30s at the bottom.  

Wildcat pieced together the Lynx trails to open up the mountain top to bottom.  I got there a bit late so if they groomed it, it didn't last.  It was naturally cut up and bumped up by the time I got there.  Sure it may not have been as much variety as other areas in New England, but lapping Wildcat top to bottom 2100' per run with NO lift lines meant substantial runs, and a very fun experience.  A tiring one too; this was effectively an early season exercise day and could prove crucial in getting me back into form.  Visibility was poor and there were no views across Pinkham Notch.  I've learned to never build myself up for a clear day in the Whites.  As long as you can see the run in front of you, you take what you can get.

So glad I got out there.  Skiied in October, now November, and from here on out every weekend til the hills close down...*


----------



## snoseek (Nov 28, 2016)

That wet snow you experienced turned into some pretty chopped up firm snow yesterday. Top half was still relatively soft. you're right about lapping that quad providing good exercise...I can barely walk down stairs today!


----------



## Abubob (Nov 28, 2016)

nkLottery said:


> *I've learned to never build myself up for a clear day in the Whites.*


I skied at Loon for many years without a clear day and never thought anything of it. So I remember being startled one blue bird day more recently to see Mt Washington!


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 28, 2016)

Were those Trump protesters blocking the trail in that one pic?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Were those Trump protesters blocking the trail in that one pic?



Why would you even say that?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't know,  Maybe as a joke???  Is it taboo to say something like that in your world?


----------



## dlague (Nov 28, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> I don't know,  Maybe as a joke???  Is it taboo to say something like that in your world?


I saw the humor. No sweat!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Nov 28, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> I don't know,  Maybe as a joke???  Is it taboo to say something like that in your world?


In my world it is socially frowned upon to start up with political cracks in the midst of an unrelated discussion.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nkLottery (Nov 29, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Were those Trump protesters blocking the trail in that one pic?



LOL I'm a good sport about this kind of humor, no worries ;-)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2016)

It's a Black Lives Matter protest.


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's a Black Lives Matter protest.



Unfunny.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's a Black Lives Matter protest.



 Must be snowboarders  there always clogging up the lift egress areas


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't wait to get up there later in season. Waiting for real snow.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 29, 2016)

Didn't mean to offend anyone.  I've been called a lot of things, but PC isn't one of them.  I think if something is funny, it's all good, even if it is against something I believe in or my nationality.


----------



## nkLottery (Nov 29, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone.  I've been called a lot of things, but PC isn't one of them.  I think if something is funny, it's all good, even if it is against something I believe in or my nationality.



Apparently a picture is worth a thousand posts.  Who knew?  :razz:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2016)

keyser soze said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone.  I've been called a lot of things, but PC isn't one of them.  I think if something is funny, it's all good, even if it is against something I believe in or my nationality.



hmm you must be one of the "happy people", as I like to call them


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

yeggous said:


> In my world it is socially frowned upon to start up with political cracks in the midst of an unrelated discussion.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using AlpineZone mobile app


 Lighten up Francis.  Go play with some play dough or find a therapy dog to hug.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> Unfunny.


 And most were not registered to vote or voted.


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And most were not registered to vote or voted.



Who? Literally no context to go on here.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> Who? Literally no context to go on here.


 The protesters in the pic above.  You know the ones funded by Soros!


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2016)

Puck it said:


> The protesters in the pic above.  You know the ones funded by Soros!



The alt-right dip-shit websites that would find this funny must be a nightmare to read. Please tell every one of the members to go fuck themselves for me. Thanks, buddy. Let's touch base at Cannon this season.


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> hmm you must be one of the "happy people", as I like to call them



Yes, life is too short to get upset about nonsense.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> The alt-right dip-shit websites that would find this funny must be a nightmare to read. Please tell every one of the members to go fuck themselves for me.



C'mon man, it was funny before. Adding George Soros to the mix makes it even better. What kind of jokes do you like then?

Steve Bannon laughed.


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> What kind of jokes do you like then?ATTACH=CONFIG]21112[/ATTACH]



I do enjoy it when conspiracy theorists believe that the gubmint controls the weather on demand. That does make me laugh. You?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2016)

no sense of humor= confirmed

Sad!


----------



## Tin (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## dlague (Nov 29, 2016)

Man it looked like this was going to get interesting  - time to refocus!

So let me get this straight,  there is a group of non voting snowboarders that were paid protesters that were blocking the trail  in that picture?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Man it looked like this was going to get interesting  - time to refocus!
> 
> So let me get this straight,  there is a group of non voting snowboarders that were paid protesters that were blocking the trail  in that picture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Yes, but you left out the part about none of them registered to vote ever.  And they are,playing with play dough.


SNOW MATTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin (Nov 29, 2016)

Puck It and dlague celebrate their trolling accomplishments...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm sure the marketing department at Wildcat is thrilled.


----------



## Edd (Nov 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> Puck It and dlague celebrate their trolling accomplishments...



This is what funny looks like, BD.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> Puck It and dlague celebrate their trolling accomplishments...


That's all you got!


----------



## Tin (Nov 29, 2016)

Let's be honest, you didn't accidently stumble in pride weekend at Sunday River. And it's ok! The world is a very accepting place these days. I still think you're a terrific friend and human being. It is time to just be honest with yourself.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> This is what funny looks like, BD.



Two dudes bumpin' D followed by pelvic thrusts. Okay, now I think I get it!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah....anyone planning on Wildcat after the reopen? Think all this shit falling is a net loss or gain?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2016)

I plan to be there Sunday

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Nov 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> Let's be honest, you didn't accidently stumble in pride weekend at Sunday River. And it's ok! The world is a very accepting place these days. I still think you're a terrific friend and human being. It is time to just be honest with yourself.


Get it right.   Winter white out!


----------



## dlague (Nov 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> Puck It and dlague celebrate their trolling accomplishments...


Noni don't think so, I do not have white pants.  Plus I would wait until winter in front of the protesters.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I plan to be there Sunday
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I've got a brunch but I'm seriously considering ditching my Monday class if the skiing comes back to decent.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2016)

Will let you know how conditions are.  Radar right now looks like mixing and possibly snow at upper elevation.  Hoping they get some base building cement in the next 24 hours


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking maybe overall a net gain but we will see. Just snowmaking temps would be nice


----------



## yeggous (Nov 30, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I was thinking maybe overall a net gain but we will see. Just snowmaking temps would be nice



Won't do much good for this weekend, but Saturday starts a solid stretch of productive temperatures.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2016)

if I do ski its not till monday


----------

